# Filter or no filter???????



## chrispy12345 (Jun 4, 2011)

Im pretty new to this. I have had my 90 gal. tank set up for a month on the 11th. I have 90lbs. lr 40lbs. ls and a aquaC Remora Pro protein skimmer and 2 1400 korala powerheads. I was talking with a store owner on another forum and he said to save my money on a filter and theres no need to get one. He said I have enough bio filtration. And it causes a big nitrate trap. Could I have some input on this decision. Thanks


----------



## edessa (May 3, 2011)

I was told the same thing. But I went and installed a Filstar XP3 filter on my 110 Gallon SW set up that includes about 70 lbs of live rock. I once read a book that said that you can never have too much filtration. Have not had any issues with it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you use it as a mechanical filter only, cleaning it every few days, then yes, it would be good. Otherwise, no, it's just a nitrate factory. I would get it and keep it cleaned, since whatever you get rid of that way is that much more that never rots in the tank.


----------



## I catch my own (Sep 1, 2011)

You already have a skimmer, so as long as you keep a relatively light load of fish and do regular water changes you should be alright without additional filtration, although some mechanical filtration would be beneficial.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I catch my own said:


> You already have a skimmer, so as long as you keep a relatively light load of fish and do regular water changes you should be alright without additional filtration, although some mechanical filtration would be beneficial.


my god,look at dates before you post!


----------

